# whats the same as mac strobe cream but cheaper?



## rutledgekl (Apr 15, 2008)

also is revlon skinlights good for darkskinned women?is so is it a specific color that i have to get to get the glowy dewy look?


----------



## shellyshells (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: whats the same as mac strobecream but cheaper?*

I've heard Benefits High Beam or Moon Beam is comparable... it's about 5 bucks less than Strobe Cream... I don't know of any drugstore products as of yet... hth!


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2008)

I love Skinlights but I heard it was discontinued?


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Apr 16, 2008)

Wet N Wild St. Tropez


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 16, 2008)

I love Skinlights and you can actually get it has been discontinued but I still buy it on this website for 1.99 a bottle gotta remember the site.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2008)

You can always find the Revlon Skinlights on Ebay


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 16, 2008)

^^Yup, they have good deals, like 3 for $15 or so... (They were more than $10 when sold in stores...) 
I love them too.


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_I love Skinlights and you can actually get it has been discontinued but I still buy it on this website for 1.99 a bottle gotta remember the site._

 
 its cosmeticsandmore.com that sells the skinlights for 1.99


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you tried Prescriptives *magic Illuminating Potion?  It comes in a deeper color called Deep Translucent, so it is great for darker skintones.


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 18, 2008)

Body Shop Glow Enhancer in Shade 1 - $14/£11

Your moisturiser mixed with a highlighter - ie. vanilla/pink opal pigments..


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 18, 2008)

i use this skin brightening cream from by palmers.it cost 3 bucks.i swear by it.it doesnt bleach or lighten ur skin it just makes it glow.i also mix it with cocoa butter lotion


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 19, 2008)

revlon "bare it all" i have goldi-looks and I love it!! ...theres like 2 other colors...you can get it at rite-aids.


----------



## user79 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the diff is between the Bare it All lotion and the Skinlights from Revlon? I only have the latter.

I might have to get a few from that website, I've been hoarding mine bc I can't buy it here in Switzerland, that stuff is so lovely under foundation. I actually like it better than MAC Strobe cream.


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 22, 2008)

Clinique also has an illuminator that comes in 4 shades and costs $22 US.

i use the Prescriptives in the lightest shade when i feel like it - but not often, because i find it a teensy bit greasy.


----------



## user79 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Can someone tell me what the diff is between the Bare it All lotion and the Skinlights from Revlon? I only have the latter._

 
Anyone?


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Can someone tell me what the diff is between the Bare it All lotion and the Skinlights from Revlon? I only have the latter.

I might have to get a few from that website, I've been hoarding mine bc I can't buy it here in Switzerland, that stuff is so lovely under foundation. I actually like it better than MAC Strobe cream._

 
I dont really know what the difference is perse but I also purchased the Bare It All lotion from the site I mentioned and it was just okay....for me...I mean It didn't do a better job than skinlights. I have used bare it all only once and I haven't touched it again since I bought it. If you are just trying to get the dewy look both should help but IMO the skinlights does a better job at it and looks better doing it. It also does at better job at blurring my imperfections as the product implies that it does. 

Plus my skinlights last F-O-R-E-V-E-R and at 1.99 for that huge tube over the small one that bare it all gives you its a winner every time.I purchased the Bare it all for maybe 5 or 6 dollars so it's really a no brainer for me which one to go with it.


----------

